# My brand new Damasko DA36 - last off the line?



## uvalaw2005

When I first got into this hobby a dozen or so years ago, I thought that Damasko watches were ugly. Too utilitarian, too boring. After some time passed, and in large part due to the influence of this thread, I gave the DA36 a shot. Eventually I came to own (and sell) at least a dozen Damasko watches, though the DA36 always held a special place in my heart. As you all know, Damasko largely shut down production of their ETA-powered watches as they move toward inhouse movements. While I admire and appreciate their innovation, the necessary price increase and the absence of their previous flagship models left me a bit forlorn as I thought about adding one back into the collection.

Serendipity struck last month in an email from Greg Stein at Watchmann, one of the shining stars of customer service in this industry. While the thrust of the email was about additional stock of the DS30, the small print at the bottom mentioned "a very limited supply" of several models that had been out of production for more than a year. I replied immediately, found out he was getting a single DA36, and put down a deposit the same day on what Greg says may be "the very last one." Two weeks later, with the addition of the exceptional OEM bracelet, the DA36 is back where it belongs - on my wrist.

Did anybody else get one of the older models from Greg's latest (last?) resupply?


----------



## PSo71

I was lucky enough to snag a DA47 from this final batch.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congrats on your Damasko DA36. It is a fine addition to your quartet. Enjoy your new Damasko.


----------



## Cahanc

I was able to grab a DA42 black and the DS30 OBO with a bracelet from Greg after that email. The watches should arrive Monday. I had to grab the DA42 as I have coveted that model for awhile, lucky to grab one of the last.


----------



## PSo71

Pretty cool knowing we may have the last serial #s of these models. 

This is the first Damasko bracelet I’ve had the pleasure of handling. What an engineering marvel and such a nice feel on the wrist. Plus, just the coolest most badas! looking bracelet ever. I took it off the bracelet after sizing it since I’m a NATO guy but I can see myself using this bracelet occasionally.


----------



## Cahanc

PSo71 said:


> Pretty cool knowing we may have the last serial #s of these models.
> 
> This is the first Damasko bracelet I’ve had the pleasure of handling. What an engineering marvel and such a nice feel on the wrist. Plus, just the coolest most badas! looking bracelet ever. I took it off the bracelet after sizing it since I’m a NATO guy but I can see myself using this bracelet occasionally.


The bracelets are incredible and truly transform the watch to a much higher level. The fit and finish of the watches and the bracelet together feel so solid and secure but not uselessly weighted down. Its a great example of design, form and function all coming together I think.


----------



## Mediocre

That's awesome, great find! Love the DA36!!


----------



## Xqlusive

I really dig the black/white with the second hands in yellow from Damaskos. Nice watch!


----------



## bts01

uvalaw2005 said:


> When I first got into this hobby a dozen or so years ago, I thought that Damasko watches were ugly. Too utilitarian, too boring. After some time passed, and in large part due to the influence of this thread, I gave the DA36 a shot. Eventually I came to own (and sell) at least a dozen Damasko watches, though the DA36 always held a special place in my heart. As you all know, Damasko largely shut down production of their ETA-powered watches as they move toward inhouse movements. While I admire and appreciate their innovation, the necessary price increase and the absence of their previous flagship models left me a bit forlorn as I thought about adding one back into the collection.
> 
> Serendipity struck last month in an email from Greg Stein at Watchmann, one of the shining stars of customer service in this industry. While the thrust of the email was about additional stock of the DS30, the small print at the bottom mentioned "a very limited supply" of several models that had been out of production for more than a year. I replied immediately, found out he was getting a single DA36, and put down a deposit the same day on what Greg says may be "the very last one." Two weeks later, with the addition of the exceptional OEM bracelet, the DA36 is back where it belongs - on my wrist.
> 
> Did anybody else get one of the older models from Greg's latest (last?) resupply?
> View attachment 16291539


Looks great! an historic piece!

Love these simple utilitarian DA3X series. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgesSautebin

uvalaw2005 said:


> I replied immediately, found out he was getting a single DA36, and put down a deposit the same day on what Greg says may be "the very last one." Two weeks later, with the addition of the exceptional OEM bracelet, the DA36 is back where it belongs - on my wrist.
> 
> Did anybody else get one of the older models from Greg's latest (last?) resupply?


Greetings from Germany and congratulations! I have bought my first DA36 at "Uhrenklinik Karlsruhe" which is one of a few official retailers in Germany. Rolf Speck (Master Watchmaker) has ordered some of the older models before production was ceased. And my story is very similar to yours. During a phone call Rolf mentioned that he still has a few older models in stock. I was really happy. First I bought the DA36, two weeks later the DA42 on steel bracelet. Directly from Damasko I have ordered the steel bracelet end links for DA36. Now I can exchange them between DA36/DA42.

By the way, the serial number of my DA36 is DA36.2255...and I thought it is one of the final pieces. May I ask if your number DA36.xxxx is higher or lower?  

Regards from Germany,

Matt


----------



## MrDagon007

Yes it would be cool to know the serial number on the back of the DA36 (+-10 is ok if you don’t want to give the real number), to have a more tangible idea about the popularity.


----------



## Kirkawall

Congrats on the DA36! I was able to grab a DS30, which I finally got to meet yesterday after an endless COVOD saga of moving house. Fantastic daily wearer presently running like it's had a quadruple shot of espresso at +12s per day, so hopefully it will settle in. 

The DA36 is a classic. Enjoy it!


----------



## TheSecret

I hope to buy one in next few days, awesome watch, for sure.


----------



## sky4

Great find! The DA36 is in my eyes THE damasko. (yes, i have a DA44). no other watch looks like it with the bold numbers and bright yellow second hand. a classic for sure.


----------



## Lumefreak

Congrats! What a great score. Wear it in good health


----------



## watchoveryouhq

Got mine a couple of years ago. DA36.2022


----------



## Cahanc

Serial 1069, always wondered if I got a new or refurbished honestly. Only reason I say that is because there are a few smudges on the crystal and I bought it last year.


----------



## watchoveryouhq

uvalaw2005 said:


> When I first got into this hobby a dozen or so years ago, I thought that Damasko watches were ugly. Too utilitarian, too boring. After some time passed, and in large part due to the influence of this thread, I gave the DA36 a shot. Eventually I came to own (and sell) at least a dozen Damasko watches, though the DA36 always held a special place in my heart. As you all know, Damasko largely shut down production of their ETA-powered watches as they move toward inhouse movements. While I admire and appreciate their innovation, the necessary price increase and the absence of their previous flagship models left me a bit forlorn as I thought about adding one back into the collection.
> 
> Serendipity struck last month in an email from Greg Stein at Watchmann, one of the shining stars of customer service in this industry. While the thrust of the email was about additional stock of the DS30, the small print at the bottom mentioned "a very limited supply" of several models that had been out of production for more than a year. I replied immediately, found out he was getting a single DA36, and put down a deposit the same day on what Greg says may be "the very last one." Two weeks later, with the addition of the exceptional OEM bracelet, the DA36 is back where it belongs - on my wrist.
> 
> Did anybody else get one of the older models from Greg's latest (last?) resupply?
> View attachment 16291539


Beautiful and congratulations. Impossible to find the ice-hardened bracelet for my DA36.


----------



## WatchMann

watchoveryouhq said:


> Impossible to find the ice-hardened bracelet for my DA36.


 send a pm.


----------



## Ozgur

Getting into automatic watches, I also fell in love with the DA36, and pulled the trigger from WatchMann Fall of 2020 after having great support and experience with Greg (Highly recommend shopping with him). I might have actually bought one of the last ETA powered DA36's from the line (which was my preference given the practicality of dealing with ETA movement for service/repair in the future). The serial# on mine is DA36.2431. The Icehardened bracelet was not available at the time, but told Greg I was strongly interested, and moment they can back in stock, he just let me know and I got it the same day. Couldn't be happier. Now my only thing is what kind of Watch winder would be best for this watch as it has been replaced by another watch I wear daily (my wife is not thrilled about this watch hobby I got into).. Can anyone recommend a decent quality reliable watch winder which won't overwound this watch and have optimum timekeeping (Wolf is way too expensive for me)? I found out that an ETA2836-2 movement should be set around 650 TPD.


----------



## StufflerMike

Automatic watches can‘t be overwound. There‘s a slipping clutch to prevent exactly this. This device typically is attached to the mainspring, preventing its over-winding and prolonging the life of the watch by minimizing the chances of the mainspring breaking. You will find an excellent "How does the clutch work" at Watch Movements Wiki.

Winder recs: Books, Tools, Winders & Other Watch Accessories


----------



## PSo71

Ozgur said:


> Getting into automatic watches, I also fell in love with the DA36, and pulled the trigger from WatchMann Fall of 2020 after having great support and experience with Greg (Highly recommend shopping with him). I might have actually bought one of the last ETA powered DA36's from the line (which was my preference given the practicality of dealing with ETA movement for service/repair in the future). The serial# on mine is DA36.2431. The Icehardened bracelet was not available at the time, but told Greg I was strongly interested, and moment they can back in stock, he just let me know and I got it the same day. Couldn't be happier. Now my only thing is what kind of Watch winder would be best for this watch as it has been replaced by another watch I wear daily (my wife is not thrilled about this watch hobby I got into).. Can anyone recommend a decent quality reliable watch winder which won't overwound this watch and have optimum timekeeping (Wolf is way too expensive for me)? I found out that an ETA2836-2 movement should be set around 650 TPD.


How often will you be wearing the DA36? If it will be worn only a few a few times a month, I would just let it wind down and start it back up whenever you wear it. All it takes is setting the day/time and giving it a good shake (20-30 seconds) then off you go. If you let it sit in a winder for days/weeks at a time, all you’re doing is creating unnecessary wear and tear. If you wear it a couple times a week then maybe a winder would be good.


----------



## Cahanc

PSo71 said:


> I would just let it wind down and start it back up whenever you wear it. All it takes is setting the day/time and giving it a good shake (20-30 seconds) then off you go.


If a watch has been allowed to wind down it must be wound up again. Giving it a shake will only start the second hand ticking , the watch should be wound up, date and time set THEN off you go.


----------



## PSo71

Cahanc said:


> If a watch has been allowed to wind down it must be wound up again. Giving it a shake will only start the second hand ticking , the watch should be wound up, date and time set THEN off you go.


Well, to each his own, but I've been doing this for the better part of 3 years and haven't had to hand wind a watch a single time (ETA 2824, 2836, Selllita SW200, Valjoux 7750). I have yet to have a watch stop on me during this time. Of course, if you have a sedentary lifestyle, you may need to hand wind to build up more reserve, but I've got a normal life (married, couple kids, desk job). I ditched my winder years ago and I have a regular rotation of 6 watches, so each watch gets worn roughly once a week. I grab the next watch, flick the wrist for 30 seconds to spin the rotor, put it on and start my day. I've also heard of some people eventually having problems with hand winding their movements (ETA 2824 winding issue), so even more reason for me to stick to my normal routine.


----------



## Holdenitdown

I have a DS30 with serial #1255. Curious to know if that's truly among the last. Bought it from Watchmann in December.


----------



## Springdale_1

Holdenitdown said:


> I have a DS30 with serial #1255. Curious to know if that's truly among the last. Bought it from Watchmann in December.


The Damasko DS30 I have from late 2021 has a serial number in the mid 1300s


----------



## Holdenitdown

Thanks for the info. Granted, it was among the few extra ones he got in right at the end. Might have been hanging out at some distributor or dealer for a while.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have a DS30 from last fall. One of the last per Watchmann. Num 1234.


----------



## Betterthere

New








da42 April this year


----------



## sukispop

I've been out of the watch "hunt" for quite a long time, now. This is the first time I've "heard" that Damasko had ended production of their ETA powered models, which saddens me a bit though I understand their reasoning behind their decision. One of the very last watches that I've bought is my DA-36 Black, a piece that I continued wanting well after I'd stopped hunting for watches. I am so glad that I got a DA-36 before its production ended. It's an amazing piece and I truly love it. Thank you, Damasko, and thank you, Greg Stein of WatchMann.com.


----------



## Romeorules

GeorgesSautebin said:


> Greetings from Germany and congratulations! I have bought my first DA36 at "Uhrenklinik Karlsruhe" which is one of a few official retailers in Germany. Rolf Speck (Master Watchmaker) has ordered some of the older models before production was ceased. And my story is very similar to yours. During a phone call Rolf mentioned that he still has a few older models in stock. I was really happy. First I bought the DA36, two weeks later the DA42 on steel bracelet. Directly from Damasko I have ordered the steel bracelet end links for DA36. Now I can exchange them between DA36/DA42.
> 
> By the way, the serial number of my DA36 is DA36.2255...and I thought it is one of the final pieces. May I ask if your number DA36.xxxx is higher or lower?
> 
> Regards from Germany,
> 
> Matt



Mine is 223 serial number 🙂
One of the oldest patches


----------



## chas58

Holdenitdown said:


> I have a DS30 with serial #1255. Curious to know if that's truly among the last. Bought it from Watchmann in December.


DS30 manufactured mid 2022, SN around 1430'ish


----------



## Patrick B.

sky4 said:


> Great find! The DA36 is in my eyes THE damasko. (yes, i have a DA44). no other watch looks like it with the bold numbers and bright yellow second hand. a classic for sure.


I hear you. Exactly my words when I purchased my DA36. My first Damasko so many moons ago. Still love it and my daily beater for 7 years. Now I wear very often the DC80, but will NEVER get appart the DA36, a true piece of history. And still looks brand new. New straps, that´s it.


----------



## sky4

Patrick B. said:


> I hear you. Exactly my words when I purchased my DA36. My first Damasko so many moons ago. Still love it and my daily beater for 7 years. Now I wear very often the DC80, but will NEVER get appart the DA36, a true piece of history. And still looks brand new. New straps, that´s it.


you ever get it serviced?

I'm coming up on 5 years with my DA44, and i'm thinking i'll run it til it stops keeping good time. parts for this movement should be easy enough to get if it needs anything. currently losing maybe 5 s/d... was nearly dead on for over 3 years.


----------



## Patrick B.

sky4 said:


> you ever get it serviced?
> 
> I'm coming up on 5 years with my DA44, and i'm thinking i'll run it til it stops keeping good time. parts for this movement should be easy enough to get if it needs anything. currently losing maybe 5 s/d... was nearly dead on for over 3 years.


yes one service 2 years ago by my authorized dealer. Next time, in 2-3 years I will send it to Damasko for a complete overhaul of the movement and gaskets. And yes, mine is losing little bit more than 5 secs a day but I can live with that. 
Man, keep your DK44, these watches are built like tanks, if an issue comes up with movement Damasko will help for sure.


----------



## sky4

Patrick B. said:


> yes one service 2 years ago by my authorized dealer. Next time, in 2-3 years I will send it to Damasko for a complete overhaul of the movement and gaskets. And yes, mine is losing little bit more than 5 secs a day but I can live with that.
> Man, keep your DK44, these watches are built like tanks, if an issue comes up with movement Damasko will help for sure.



I'm real hesitant to open a watch that's within 10s/d. Still running decent on a timeographer. mine has been running for 4 years straight minus a couple days when i was in AZ with my g shock on!


----------



## k9shag

sukispop said:


> I've been out of the watch "hunt" for quite a long time, now. This is the first time I've "heard" that Damasko had ended production of their ETA powered models, which saddens me a bit though I understand their reasoning behind their decision. One of the very last watches that I've bought is my DA-36 Black, a piece that I continued wanting well after I'd stopped hunting for watches. I am so glad that I got a DA-36 before its production ended. It's an amazing piece and I truly love it. Thank you, Damasko, and thank you, Greg Stein of WatchMann.com.
> View attachment 16677500


I just got a line on a like new DA36 Black. How has it held up. The black version was not my first choice


----------



## Cahanc

k9shag said:


> I just got a line on a like new DA36 Black. How has it held up. The black version was not my first choice


Mine runs as good as new after two years or so.


----------



## k9shag

Cahanc said:


> Mine runs as good as new after two years or so.


I was referring to the finish


----------



## Cahanc

k9shag said:


> I was referring to the finish


Got it. The finish on mine is also as good as new.


----------

